

Cheap, Pressure-Sensing ‘Electronic Skin’ - madiator
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/at-work/test-and-measurement/cheap-pressuresensing-electronic-skin-

======
austinlyons
The supplementary information from the original journal article has some cool
videos. Check out video #2 - a beautiful video of a bouncing microdroplet on a
superhydrophobic surface

[http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nmat33...](http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nmat3380.html#supplementary-
information)

